# Interesting issue



## SantiMun (Jan 10, 2012)

So I was donated a Droid 2 as the original owner claimed it wont turn on and so must be dead. I happily took it hoping I may be able to revive it.

Quick rundown:
- No indication of water damage ie the watermark stickers have not changed
- Wont turn on, even when replacing with a Droid 1 battery (they are the same, i checked)
- Does not seem to hold a charge (via usb computer), however I can get the charge "white" light to come on, sometimes this happens, sometimes it doesnt...
- Pressing and holding "X" while powering had no effect
- I do not have an actual wall charger but will order one based on what I discovered below...

-Something interesting happens when I have it plugged to my pc AND I am able to get the white charge light to come on. If I quickly press the power button a few times (not pressing and holding mind you), my computer makes an error tone which it usually makes when it detects hardware improperly. I did it again while I had Device Manager on and sure enough, after the error tone started on the computer the words "OMAP 3630" popped up in my list of devices (under "Other Devices" category) and then disappeared.

This gives me hope that this device is salvageable! I read around and it seems like charging these moto devices with their own motorola wall charger (not usb) seems to help charge the device when its not charging so I went ahead and ordered one online which will arrive next week.

So what are your thoughts? Has anyone gotten OMAP 3630 to show up in their device manager? Am I wasting my time? Is there hope that this device can be resurrected?

Any assistance is appreciated


----------



## ben7337 (Jul 4, 2011)

Can't say I've seen this before. However Motorola is known for bad USB ports on their phones. My D2G is not abused, is only about 15 months old, and its usb has been going. Sometimes it won't charge unless it is connected just right. I'd be willing to bet the inability to connect to the pc properly and inability to charge is related to a faulty USB port if anything.


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

That's really odd. As ben7337 posted, I know one of the (few) hardware weakpoints in Motorola devices (they're all around pretty sturdy) has been the USB port. While that's a possibility, the fact that it detects it's an OMAP based device is odd.

There are two things you could try, depending on how much you want to spend. The first would be to get a Motorola factory cable from Team Black Hat, which allows the device to be directly powered, as they bypass the battery- this is unique to these cables, and I think they go usually for around $30 on Team Black Hat's website. They can be great to have if you have more than one Motorola phone (it also works on select other phones too). This would allow you see if there are any problems with the battery connections internally.

Second, you could buy a replacement USB port and replace it yourself. I have no idea how much they cost, but I do believe they sell them. I don't think any of us are sure if it's really the USB port that is busted and not something else- so I would try the first option if you're willing to spend ~$30.

I love resurrecting old phones myself. I recently replaced the digitizer on an old and unwanted Droid 1; it was completely shattered.  It works great now, with the only problem I know of being that I must have misaligned the digitizer ever so slightly, as the proximity sensor always registers as being close to something. Not a big deal, since when I do occasionally use it, I just slide the handset open to end a call, as that disables the sensor.

I hope you can get it fixed. Motorola phones despite having locked bootloaders nowadays are fun to play around with.


----------



## SantiMun (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you both for you input. Im afraid it may very well be the usb port. I took it to a verizon shop to see what they thought and the guy there also said what you both had said in that it may be that the usb part is not working properly. I'll wait till the motorola charger comes in and see if that lets the device charge up properly but I wont keep my hopes up. I'll update as soon as it comes in.


----------

